#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Молитвенные флаги

## До

Где взять изображения тибетских молитвенных флажков в хорошем качестве?

(Я так понимаю они ещё и разные бывают.)

----------


## Yeshe

нагугливается легко и много на слова Tibet Prayer flags, но все среднего интернетного качества. Если вам надо распечатывать, то вряд ли подойдет, а если посмотреть, то вот наверное лучший ресурс

http://www.prayerflags.com/

----------


## Александр С

Еще можно просто тибетскую "А" напечатать, что вообще просто. Можно сделать клише: я взял березовый кружок (d~30см) наметил контуры по кругу и контром же букву "А", потом выдолбил лишнее (кружок надо потолще брать), подтравил угольком для прочности края контура, купил рулончик синей ткани, дешевую краску для батика и теперь наслаждюсь независимостью  :Smilie:  

p.s. lungta

p.p.s. Еще их можно освящать с помощью специальных мантр.

----------


## До

Спасибо.

----------


## Топпер

На всякий случай даю ссылку на тему с тхеравадинскими флажками

----------


## Буль

> Еще можно просто тибетскую "А" напечатать, что вообще просто. Можно сделать клише: я взял березовый кружок (d~30см) наметил контуры по кругу и контром же букву "А", потом выдолбил лишнее (кружок надо потолще брать), подтравил угольком для прочности края контура, купил рулончик синей ткани, дешевую краску для батика и теперь наслаждюсь независимостью


Извините меня если я что-то не понял но как с помощью описанного ритуала можно наслаждаться независимостью?  :Confused:

----------


## Inbongo

> Еще можно просто тибетскую "А" напечатать, что вообще просто. Можно сделать клише: я взял березовый кружок (d~30см) наметил контуры по кругу и контром же букву "А", потом выдолбил лишнее (кружок надо потолще брать), подтравил угольком для прочности края контура, купил рулончик синей ткани, дешевую краску для батика и теперь наслаждюсь независимостью  
> 
> p.s. lungta
> 
> 
> 
> p.p.s. Еще их можно освящать с помощью специальных мантр.


Независимостью от чего?

----------


## Топпер

Независимостью от производителей и продавцов флажков.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

Бао, Inbongo, жжоте!  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Eternal Jew

Есть качественное изображение для изготовления формы печати.

Формат: tif (1 bit) LZW
Разрешение: 400 dpi
Физические размеры: 190 х 180 мм

Выглядит как здесь, только, естественно, Ч/Б:

http://www.rigpawiki.org/images/thum...lag_SG_cal.jpg

----------


## Александр С

Eternal Jew, заинтересовало  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Александрович

а я просто тупо купил :-) гирлянду.

----------


## Александр Александрович

> p.p.s. Еще их можно освящать с помощью специальных мантр.


А каких именно?

----------


## Топпер

> а я просто тупо купил :-) гирлянду.


Т.е. не наслаждаетесь независимостью  :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр С

> А каких именно?


Если без передачи, то сперва читаете *РАМ ЯМ КАМ* для очищения (РАМ - огонь, все нечистое в нем сгорает, ЯМ - воздух, развеивается, КАМ - вода, все смывает) и *ОМ А ХУМ* для освящения. (Подходит для всех традиций тиб. буддизма.)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Александр, в любом случае не стоит мантры выкладывать в интернет вот так вот запросто...
Более того, "работать" не будет.

----------


## До

> Александр, в любом случае не стоит мантры выкладывать в интернет вот так вот запросто... *Более того, "работать" не будет*.


Зачем вы утверждаете, что они работать не будут, вы что учитель или будда?

----------


## Александр Александрович

> Т.е. не наслаждаетесь независимостью


ваще никак  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

> Александр, в любом случае не стоит мантры выкладывать в интернет вот так вот запросто...
> Более того, "работать" не будет.


Эти мантры где только не выложены, в т.ч. и на _официальных_ сайтах разных общин и будд.организаций. Потому что на них не нужна передача (вы, навреное, знаете более длинный вариант мантры для очищения элементов, на который передача нужна, но это не ее короткая версия, а самостоятельная мантра с несколько иным принципом). По той же причине прекрасно все работать будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Зачем вы утверждаете, что они работать не будут


Я опираюсь на слова своего Учителя, Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, которому я всецело доверяю.

А он (и другие Учителя) настоятельно просят держать в тайне мантры, которые передают в линиях  Ваджраяны и Дзогчена. Просит также уважительно относиться к их Передаче, что означает - не распространять где попало и среди кого попало.

А работать они (опять же из наставлений моих Учителей) НЕ БУДУТ по двум причинам:

1) потому что эти мантры НЕ ПЕРЕДАНЫ по линии Передачи "Учитель-Ученик.. и так далее";
2) потому что посторонний человек, не знакомый с Ваджраяной, никогда не поймет принципа их действия: т.е. что это за три (пять) элементов применяются для очищения, что такое "три ваджры", что и на каком уровне они символизируют и как это "работает". Если было бы возможно обратное, то доверить освящение лунгта можно было бы любому индивиду, не имеющему никакого отношения к Дхарме, но умеющему складывать и читать буквы алфавита. А это не так.

Странно, что просидев на форуме энное количество лет и написав больше 3000 сообщений, Вы так это и не поняли.

Если какие-то идиоты выкладывают мантры в интернет или пишут на заборах, это еще не повод доказывать, что "раз так делают все, значит - можно".




> вы что учитель или будда?


А Вы что - учитель или будда, раз милостиво разрешаете их писать на всех заборах и применять, кому попало?

----------


## Александр С

> 1) потому что эти мантры НЕ ПЕРЕДАНЫ по линии Передачи "Учитель-Ученик.. и так далее";


Есть *очень много* мантр, на которые не нужна передача. Получили на них передачу - очень хорошо, не получили - тоже хорошо. Если какой-нибудь учитель дает передачу на мантру Зеленой Тары, например, это еще не повод ее приватизировать.

Есть мантры, которые передает Намкай Норбу и говорит, что в случае с ними очень важна передача, - посмотрите, насколько они отличаются от тех, которые есть в открытом доступе. 




> Если какие-то идиоты выкладывают мантры в интернет или пишут на заборах, это еще не повод доказывать, что "раз так делают все, значит - можно".


То-то я думаю, зачем многие учителя пишут целые практики специально для открытого распространения (Чагдуд Тулку Ринпоче, например, в случае с известной практикой подношения сур Ченрезику)... Теперь буду знать, спасибо.

----------


## До

> Я опираюсь на слова своего Учителя, Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, которому я всецело доверяю. А он (и другие Учителя) настоятельно просят держать в тайне мантры, которые передают в линиях  Ваджраяны и Дзогчена. Просит также уважительно относиться к их Передаче, что означает - не распространять где попало и среди кого попало.


Но это же не ко всем мантрам относится. Секретные вроде никто тут не выкладывает. А зачем говорить про открытую мантру, что она работать не будет, тоесть сеять сомнение и слухи - не понятно.




> Странно, что просидев на форуме энное количество лет и написав больше 3000 сообщений, Вы так это и не поняли.


Я понял это несколько иначе. Вот вы написали 770 сообщений, а с моей точки зрения не поняли, что есть мантры секретные, а есть открытые.




> Если какие-то идиоты выкладывают мантры в интернет или пишут на заборах, это еще не повод доказывать, что "раз так делают все, значит - можно".


Причина не в том, что все так делают, а в том, что есть мантры не секретные.




> А Вы что - учитель или будда, раз милостиво разрешаете их писать на всех заборах и применять, кому попало?


Я не разрешаю, а интересуюсь. Если это секретные мантры то, конечно их распространять не стоит.

----------


## Поляков

Существует, кстати, универсальный общебуддийский флаг. Без передачи и всех дел.

----------


## Топпер

Про буддийские флаги есть тема

----------


## Александр С

2Поляков,
Это геральдический же, а не молитвенный. Молитвенные - с мантрами и/или изображениями.

----------


## Поляков

> 2Поляков,
> Это геральдический же, а не молитвенный. Молитвенные - с мантрами и/или изображениями.


Тоже верно.

----------

